

Squeegee Men Return to NYC As Jobs Fade - thematt
http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2011/09/19/2011-09-19_city_awash_in_windshield_swipers_in_sign_of_desperate_times_under_squeege__again.html

======
jcmoscon
You wanted change? Here it is your change...

